# 11:02



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

OK... maybe you guys can help me figure this out. For the last six or seven years (I'm 15 now), the number 11:02, with or without colons, KEEPS REAPPEARING everywhere. I mean, I can understand the number 7 or whatever showing up a lot but have u ever heard of a four digit number just APPEARING everywhere? It's totally unintentional, too... i mean, I really don't think about it, but it ALWAYS happens. Here are some examples... My parent's previous car registration expired 11/02... every time I look at the clock it seems to be 11:02... on a cable box i see "CHN 11 ---- 02 SET", on a stereo (right as I walk by!) I see "Tr. 11 02:00" (or even scarier, on a particularly long Delerium track I have, the thing just says 11:02", I walk by three cars all with variants of 1102 in them (like--as an example--4U191102, 9FW91102, FGFX1102... something like that, although that's probably not correct license plate code, but whatever), I even had a pencil today that said "HB 11 #02"... not to mention later, after this had been going on for a year or so, Mars Lasar releases a CD called "11:02" (which I like, btw!)... so now, five or six years later, it's really starting to bug me (as you can imagine!)

Basically, every time I happen to look at anything involving numerical displays, about 1/2 the time (which is saying a LOT, considering it's only for two minutes (am and pm) per 24-hour day) it says 11:02. (not talking about my watch, although INCREDIBLY FREQUENTLY i do look at it and it DOES say 11:02 (am or pm))... it's REALLY wierd, but also kind of cool. But, um, anyone have any theory behind why this keeps happening or (far more importantly) what the hell that number might mean? Any numerologists around?  I'm dying to figure out any hidden meanings of that number.... so please respond if ya can! 

(I thought of this because the last message I posted just HAPPENED to be at 11:02, and no, I did not do it intentionally. Coincidence? I think not.)


----------



## xoot (May 15, 2002)

Blue, you've got the posting sickness. When numbers start to bug you, stop posting anywhere for one week - two weeks. 

I have the number 13 appear everywhere (j/k).


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

No, no, no, see, it's been bugging me for a LONG time!


----------



## xoot (May 15, 2002)

Oh, I thought it just started to bug you. 

Huh. That is weird. Try moving into a new house/apartment/garbage can and see if the number appears again. This can actually make some people insane in real life, and if you go insane, I won't have anyone to annoy anymore. 

btw, just kidding about the garbage can!


----------



## nkuvu (May 15, 2002)

I have no answers, but I can sympathize.  Only my number is 10:22, and it's usually time.  I almost always see 10:22 on the clock every day (either am or pm, sometimes both).  I believe that it is psychological.  

For example, when I find that someone I know drives a Toyota Pickup truck, I will see almost every single Toyota Pickup in Tucson.  They're everywhere.  If my mind is on the new VW bug, it seems that every person in Tucson has traded in their car to get a new bug.

Relax, don't let it annoy you -- the more you think about it, the more it will happen.

Of course, this is all just my opinion...


----------



## Hypernate (May 16, 2002)

As far as I'm aware, I don't get the number thing, (though it'd be pretty damn cool) but I get déja vu SO often it's scary. It's like I'm living in the future AND the resent ALL the time lol!


Oh, and about the 13 thing... shut up  I was born on a 13th. What's more, it was FRIDAY the 13th! Black friday!


----------



## voice- (May 16, 2002)

I have it the same way with 0027


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

Huh.... well, maybe it just happens a lot to some people... wierd.

Anyone have any ideas on the meaning behind 1102, 0027, or 1022? (btw, i see 10:22 all the time on the clock--practically every day, but I see 11:02 EVERYWHERE; it's a bit different )

Arrrgh I guess I'm never going to really figure it out.

HyperNate: I know what you mean about the Deja-vu... I don't have it all the time, like you, but there are entire weeks where everything is backward, like I'm in the future looking back or something. It usually goes away for me, though--perhaps it's because I finally give in and "accept" the precreated reality?   (_watched The Matrix for a 30th time _)


----------



## macguy17 (May 17, 2002)

Guess what BlueFusion?

IN COLORADO RIGHT NOW ITS 11:02!!!


----------



## Bluefusion (May 17, 2002)

yes, I see that


----------



## xoot (May 17, 2002)

Ok, Blue, think of the number 10. Think of it today, every hour, minute, second, milisecond, nanosecond, etc. I promise that you will notice that 10 is appearing quite often.

You can try this with any other number too, just a very long one won't work.


----------



## Trip (May 17, 2002)

Hmm...I have basicly the same problem with 7:47. It's everywhere! EVERYTIME I look at my watch it's exactly 7:47!
I think I'm crazy.


----------



## xoot (May 17, 2002)

I think you're gonna have to live with my destructive criticism against you, Blue (for more information, look at comic #5 of Volume #1 in the comics thread). 

Destructive, not constructive!


----------



## Bluefusion (May 17, 2002)

Hehe I enjoyed that.


----------



## xoot (May 17, 2002)

I used to scan in my comix, they didn't look too well. Now I can use
Bezier Curves! 

xoot: competitive insane poster, graphics designer, perl, AppleScript, Visual Basic, C and C++ programmer and the creator of AppleTalk (the comic, not the protocol )


----------



## Jadey (May 17, 2002)

I hate to bust in on your little conspiracy theory, but you ARE thinking about the number 1102. Maybe you noticed a few things had this number on them, and now it's stuck in your head. Heck, I'd wager a month's pay that you have the opportunity to notice it almost twice a day  This is completely a *coincidence* 

</bursting of bubble>


----------



## Bluefusion (May 17, 2002)

LOL Jadey


----------



## xoot (May 17, 2002)

> </bursting of bubble>



POP!


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 2, 2002)

you're all sure that your watches aren't broken? ok. You're all psychotic


----------



## xoot (Jun 2, 2002)

That number is starting to bother me! On my cell, it refreshes the Rx every second. This is what happened:

Rx -71 *refresh* Rx -71 *refresh* Rx -70 *refresh* Rx -72


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 2, 2002)

just don't average them and you'll be all right


----------



## xoot (Jun 2, 2002)

That'll make me go more insane!  (Good)

Now you see why I have Insanity+ as my status text.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 2, 2002)

how about: To insanity, and Beyond!!


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jun 2, 2002)

Bluefusion,

This EXACT (Uh,...OK,...similar) scenerio happened to John Nash, a famous mathematician, who also happens to be the subject of a recent movie titled "A Beautiful Mind".  Unfortunately this scenerio for him was rather bad in that he was diagnosed with *SCHIZOPHRENIA*.

DUDE, you better get to the doctor for a checkup from the neck up!  OMG! THIS CAN'T WAIT MAN!!!

I'M SERIOUS MAN, THIS IS REALLY BAD!!!

Are you paranoid yet?

GOOD!

2204 / 2 = 1102

Guess what 7!/4 - 158 equals?

If you're even slightly dyslexic (yes, they have more FNU), the answer to this one (7!/4.5 = 1120) should make you equally suspicious.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 2, 2002)

I feel sorry for you, blue fusion, you must be slooooowwwllly going iiinnnsssaaannneee......

If you go completely nuts, I have first dibs on your computer!


----------



## xoot (Jun 2, 2002)

Can I get your keyboard? 

Hey! Why don't I have schizophrenia? 

I guess I am properly insulated. How about Hervé?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 2, 2002)

maybe Hervé has extreme dementia to the third power...


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 2, 2002)

What about me though? i don't think i'm insane enough... too many heat sinks.


----------



## Bluefusion (Jun 2, 2002)

HOLY  S H I T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (filter dodging for emphasis)

2204 was my old address in California... 2204 Recodo Court (don't bother sending a mail bomb now, though... on second thoughts, why not? )


WOW!!! Wierd!! Amazing!! Bizarre! Utterly insane!!

Xoot gets my comp, I guess...


----------



## xoot (Jun 2, 2002)

You're insane enough! Look at how much you've posted over the past hour! It's like an IM conversation!


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 2, 2002)

_I_ get the computer, xoot gets the keyboard.


----------



## xoot (Jun 2, 2002)

No, _I_ get the computer and the musical keyboard.

_You_ get the TV.

_You_ know why _I_ get the computer and the musical keyboard? Because Blue has known _me_ longer than _you_.


----------



## Bluefusion (Jun 2, 2002)

My TV *****, ya know.

Reposted from AIM: ahh but it's (the music keyboard) been "blessed with The Master's Hand" so you would have trouble getting it away from all the religious people clustered around my feet at the funeral, ya know


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 2, 2002)

_I_ had first dibs on the iMac though, and dibs overrule EVERYTHING!!! MWAHH HA HA HA


----------



## xoot (Jun 2, 2002)

No, that is wrong.

xoot overrules everything!!!!


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 2, 2002)

except for dibs and XAQ, of course


----------



## Bluefusion (Jun 2, 2002)

The jury's verdict has been overruled by The Master's Hand. Muhahahahahaha.

LOL maybe I really am insane now


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 2, 2002)

(xoot will remeber this) a phantasmal goat apears and eats his legs. ending all debate.


----------



## Bluefusion (Jun 2, 2002)

Satanic, don't tell me you want it too 

Phantasmal goat.... somehow sounds familiar... what's that from again?


----------



## simX (Jun 2, 2002)

You do realize, bluefusion, that you could be looking at the clock at the exact same time every day that it's instinctual.  That would explain for the clock thing.  As for noticing the 1102 everywhere else, it's like nkuvu said -- all in your head.

(OMG I SEE THE NUMBER 1 EVERYWHERE, BLUEFUSION!  I MUST BE PSYCHOKINETIC!)


----------



## xoot (Jun 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> *(OMG I SEE THE NUMBER 1 EVERYWHERE, BLUEFUSION!  I MUST BE PSYCHOKINETIC!)*



1102 is not a one digit number! Try seeing a four digit number everywhere.


----------



## Bluefusion (Jun 2, 2002)

I think being psychokinetic would be fun... would that mean your brain can't stop? Like you never stop thinking? Even when you're asleep?  Maybe it means you can't control your thoughts, because they're kinetic...?

Ahh, I'd better go back to sleep.


----------



## xoot (Jun 2, 2002)

That would go very well with the phrase "I think threfore I am."


----------



## Bluefusion (Jun 2, 2002)

"I am thinking, therefore you aren't."


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jun 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *I think being psychokinetic would be fun... would that mean your brain can't stop? Like you never stop thinking? Even when you're asleep?  Maybe it means you can't control your thoughts, because they're kinetic...?
> 
> Ahh, I'd better go back to sleep. *



Actually, every person is responsible for his or her own thoughts.  YOU control them, YOU interpret the events YOU see in the world around YOU.  YOU make decisions, either consciously or subconsciously.

As for the person who made the comment about *deja vu*, that's also a "brain thing", and if I remember correctly from the sources I read about 10 years ago, which are out dated, it (deja vu) is related to seizure-type activity (spike and wave).  I know everyone doesn't experience it.  I know it is associated with a certain area of the brain (hyppocampus maybe?) that "plays" around with your memory, or sense of memory (i.e. time frame of when the event supposedly occured).  In studies done back in the early days of neurology, this "feeling" could be stimulated with electrodes in people undergoing brain surgury (you are awake for almost all brain surguries).

Spike and wave activity in the brain is the hallmark of seizure activity, or epilepiform discharge.  When I was just exiting the field, it was recently reported in the literature that spike and wave activity is normal if it is under a certain threshold (µV/mm) and is only seen "once in a while", as in maybe once during a testing period of 30 minutes to 1 hour. Spike and wave activity is essentially a localized group of neurons firing simultaneously.  For a person to have a seizure, both hemispheres must be synchonized in the epileptiform discharge.  So a person could have one hemisphere spiking and waving nearly all the time and the other one not, and the person might not even feel anything strange. There's more, but I'll stop now as this response is overkill and getting off-topic.

You see? Ignorance is BLISS.  This is what happens when you get a science NUT in an internet forum.  You learn all kinds of things that are interesting but almost completely useless.


----------



## Bluefusion (Jun 2, 2002)

never had a seizure, but I have deja-vu ALL THE FRICKIN' TIME. It's wierd, too, because it's usually with people I've never met that I "know" I've seen before, and "know" what the conversation will be like because it's "already happened"... very odd, the brain is. (Now I sound like Yoda--ahh, six hours of Star Wars can do that to ya )


----------



## Jadey (Jun 3, 2002)

From what I've read, deja vu is most common in young people (15-25) so, if you don't have temporal-lobe epilepsy, you'll likely experience Deja Vu less as you get older.

It's a mismatching of a memory in your brain to long term memory, instead of your short term memory. Your short term memory then immediately remembers what you've just stored, and the time of the event is misplaced in your brain. 

Since occurrences of deja vu is higher in young people than the rest of the population, I'd guess it may be due to brain development.

Or.. it could be a glitch in the matrix


----------



## xoot (Jun 3, 2002)

Ok, I saw a #2 Dixon Ticonderoga pencil with 1102 on there. 

It's bothering me too!


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 3, 2002)

poor dilluted fools...


----------



## xoot (Jun 3, 2002)

It'll start bothering you too....


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 3, 2002)

actually, my brain waves operate on a higher frequency than you puny mortals, so these mental disfunctionalities will never affect me


----------



## xoot (Jun 3, 2002)

Just passed the shizophrenic number in posts... 1102.

You see it get bigger? That's an optical illusion.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 3, 2002)

just wondering

do you have your notifications set to email you when someone posts? I find it easier


----------



## xoot (Jun 3, 2002)

No, that will get me too much e-mails. 

I prefer to use my eyes, not my brain.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *Just passed the shizophrenic number in posts... 1102.
> 
> You see it get bigger? That's an optical illusion.  *



xoot, you have some SERIOUS issues dude.  Like, WHOA, 1102 *It's an optical DILUSION*.  No, it's really *YOUR MIND* playing tricks on you.  Did you know that *I KNOW* what you're thinking?  How?  Your mind broadcasts digitally at 800MHz using the CDMA cell phone protocol.  I listen to your thoughts whenever I feel like it.  How?  I just call 1-900-666-1102 and I listen for hours.  I hear a few thoughts every now and then, but there's a considerable amount of noise.  In fact, if you've ever heard any voices in your head speaking to you, telling you to do things, it's me and my friends playing HEAD GAMES with you.  When I get enough money, I'm going to buy a video phone so I CAN SEE WHAT YOU SEE.  Then I'm going to get a video camera and broadcast images back to you.  That ought to enhance the halucinatory experience a little.  YEAH BABY.

MWAA HA HA HA HA HA.......Ahhhh...ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## xoot (Jun 3, 2002)

What was that? I think chemistry_geek is going crazy!


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *actually, my brain waves operate on a higher frequency than you puny mortals, so these mental disfunctionalities will never affect me *



Actually, this is credible to a degree.  People with higher intelligence have higher frequency alpha waves (low amplitude 8-14Hz).


----------



## xoot (Jun 3, 2002)

The New Verizon Commercials:


> Can you read my mind now? Good. Can you read my mind now? Good. Can you read my mind now? Good. Etc...


----------



## Jadey (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chemistry_geek _*Actually, this is credible to a degree.  People with higher intelligence have higher frequency alpha waves (low amplitude 8-14Hz). *



Yeah, but he called us "dilluted". I wonder what he thinks we're diluted with. Perhaps he means deluded.


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 4, 2002)

OK, time to share my number....

747. Its everywhere.... 

Is chemistry geek going insane? You decide.
tired...tired....


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 4, 2002)

I said dilluted, and I meant dilluted. It was just a stupid thing I made up a while ago for no apparent reason, I prefer dilluted to deluded, and I think it looks better with 2 Ls


----------



## Jadey (Jun 5, 2002)

you certainly told me


----------



## tagliatelle (Jun 8, 2002)

20:00 ON MY COMPUTER


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 8, 2002)

what happened to Hervé's avatar?


----------



## Bluefusion (Jun 9, 2002)

'Tis gone... GONNNNNE!!!!!!


----------



## gamedog00 (Jun 9, 2002)

I have to say, when i'm around bluefusion the same thing happens to me. I seriously don't think it's anything phychological. Before I even knew about it, I saw it when bluefusion was around. I swear there is something seriously wrong here..


----------



## symphonix (Jun 9, 2002)

I was watching a rerun of the X-Files the other day (the episode was 'believe the lie' in which a frozen alien corpse is discovered on a Canadian mountaintop) and scully looked over at her clock-radio ....

The time was 11:02.

Weird, huh? I know that Chris Carter tries to get 10:13 in there whenever he can, and that George Lucas always manages to sneak in a 1168 somewhere as well.


----------



## Bluefusion (Jun 10, 2002)

Sym: yes, that's quite wierd, although that, at least, could have just been a coincidence. GameDog is willing to vouch for the fact that EVERY TIME I'm around him (or ABassCube for that matter) 11:02 will appear somewhere, not even just on the clock, and usually multiple times. There really is something wrong with that...


----------

